# New to forum, but not new to building structures



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey Everybody,
Like my title said, I'm a newbie to this forum, but not to building track side structures. I wanted to introduce myself and let you know I look forward to seeing everyone's creative structures. I have a family owned business and this is our 42nd year. One of our very first lines we sold was miniatures, houses, and buildings. We SCRATCH built and KIT BASH O and G scale structures. Please come visit our website and take a look at some of the structures. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone in the fantastic hobby.
Have a good one,
D.A.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. What part of NC are you in? I am in charlotte.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

What is your website?


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Southern said:


> What is your website?


I didn't know if I was allowed to post the website or not, so I didn't do it, but this is the addy:

http://www.ModelTrainStructures.com

I'm in Vance County, up toward the Kerr Lake.

Thanks,
D.A.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

As long as it is about model train it is good. We do have a section for product promotion.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Southern said:


> As long as it is about model train it is good. We do have a section for product promotion.


Thanks for the tip on the product promotions. I'll try to find that today. 

Did you get a chance to look at some of our buildings?

D.A.


----------

